# Valkyrie Hybrid Clone



## VapeSnow (1/9/14)

Hi anybody selling this in the SA?

Don't want the Fasttech clone. Looking for the Valkyrie Hybrid Clone by EHPRO. Cant tell the difference between the authentic or clone!

Im asking the Vendors first before i place a order from the states.


----------



## VapeSnow (1/9/14)




----------



## VapeSnow (1/9/14)

I just lovvvvvvveeeee this Mod!!! I have to get it!


----------

